

Show HN: my 1st web app, a p2p rental marketplace. Thoughts? - landland
https://www.rentything.com/

======
j-m-o
I have no idea whether your business case is sound or not - it looks cool, so
best of luck.

Your call to action button is hidden in the bottom right, well below the fold.
I'd recommend hiding the main form completely on the landing page and
replacing it with that. Use A/B testing to see for sure, but in general, 1
easy button = conversions.

The layout and design flow look great, though I'd drop the 'PlaceIt
Screenshot' byline with something else, even though they're super useful ;).
Ideally if you can get a video in there, that'd be excellent, but I know that
gets pricey...

I'm also in the 1st webapp startup boat, and as a fellow Canadian, I wish you
best of luck! You can check out my startup at <http://wwww.tryringo.com>

Good luck!

~~~
landland
thanks for the feedback and the well wishes. Do you have any suggestions for
A/B testing tools? Everything that is on the landing page is deliberate
(except the PlaceIt byline, which I hope to replace with a real photo) but
haven't been testing landing pages like I should be.

Ringo looks cool. Interesting that you put the Terms and Privacy in the header
navigation. I don't think I have seen that before. Any reason in particular
why?

------
jp1989
Super impressive for a first web app. can you tell us a little about the stack
and what resources you used to get it going?

~~~
landland
wow, thanks for the kind words! Stack, sure:

The back end I am using Yii only because I played with PHP years and years
ago. As for as PHP goes, Yii has been a joy to work with, but I am definitely
weening myself off of PHP for my next project(s). I use MySQL as the db, and
hosting is on AWS (SES, EC2, ELB, S3, and so on).

As for front end. I am using backbone w/ marionette. Very awesome combination
but I think I'll move away from backbone going forward. Analytics I use
segment.io, payments I'm using Stripe Connect, and Bootstrap as the UI
toolkit. I think that's it.

------
momop
Looks cool! How do you compare against say craigslist ?

~~~
landland
thanks. How do I compare? hmmm, good question. Aside from being completely
irrelevant compared to them in size, I guess with craigslist you are anonymous
and dealing with the other side which is also anonymous, but here that would
not be allowed. Both parties are required to have some form of verification.

There is a trust system which encourages users to get more verified and to
participate more in the community, which further builds trust. I'd like to
continue to add trust cues, such as integration with trustcloud and other
services eventually.

tl;dr: trust is important on Rentything and not so much on craigslist.

